# Whats my bf?



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys

Can you help me estimating my bodyfat%?

I am 177cm and 72kg of weight.

Here's a pic.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3pbdtfedlgnlisz/C360_2014-11-25-08-38-46-514-1.jpg?dl=0

The fat is localized on the upper part of the body and the legs are much thinner ...i don't know why lol

I come from a drastic diet (about 8-10 months ago and I lost almost all of my muscles  )

Hope you can help me


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Why do you need to know what your body fat percentage is?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Good job your boxers say 'Men' on them, otherwise I wouldn't have known what gender your were...


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

lovely black tights you are wearing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it`s not bodyfat level that you should worry about but muscle mass .

start a solid training routine and keep a clean diet fior the next 12 months then see where your at .


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

nobody tell him , it`ll drive him bonkers


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Why do you need to know what your body fat percentage is?


Because I want to know how much fat do i have



Snake said:


> Good job your boxers say 'Men' on them, otherwise I wouldn't have known what gender your were...





Snorbitz1uk said:


> lovely black tights you are wearing


Lol



MRSTRONG said:


> it`s not bodyfat level that you should worry about but muscle mass .
> 
> start a solid training routine and keep a clean diet fior the next 12 months then see where your at .


Ok it's what i'm currently doing


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> nobody tell him , it`ll drive him bonkers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck body fat. Eat like a bear and lift weights. You need some muscle


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> ****ing terrible advice in here unless OP has dem powerlifting goals. You need to eat in a deficit and cut the fat or your stomach fat and moobs will get much worse and you might aswell start shopping in La Senza.
> 
> Cut until lean and then lean bulk IMO


I'm already doing this bro

Hope that fat will go away one day...

However . no one has reply To my question lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> ****ing terrible advice in here unless OP has dem powerlifting goals. You need to eat in a deficit and cut the fat or your stomach fat and moobs will get much worse and you might aswell start shopping in La Senza.
> 
> Cut until lean and then lean bulk IMO


I agree

Having slimmed down from fat to chubby then ended up fat again (could be down to 8k kcals) getting lean now to stay lean whilst bulking

Plus any muscle you get Will look better


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

22-25% you have very little muscle and are holding a fair amount of fat, i would imagine your lower and upper back holds fat swell......


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I agree
> 
> Having slimmed down from fat to chubby then ended up fat again (could be down to 8k kcals) getting lean now to stay lean whilst bulking
> 
> Plus any muscle you get Will look better





AlQaholic said:


> Because it doesn't matter and is very hard to find a consistent way of tracking it unless you have access to something like DEXA. Simply cut until you happy with what you see in the mirror or photos. Also you don't have much muscle to worry about retaining so I would cut hard and get it done


Ok thank you

I will continue cutting until my fat on the stomach will go away


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> 22-25% you have very little muscle and are holding a fair amount of fat, i would imagine your lower and upper back holds fat swell......


Thank you. I know that I have a very little muscle and after i finish cutting I will bulk. 1 year is a decent timeframe for a decent body ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

des25 said:


> Thank you. I know that I have a very little muscle and after i finish cutting I will bulk. 1 year is a decent timeframe for a decent body ?


sounds reasonable


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

des25 said:


> Thank you. I know that I have a very little muscle and after i finish cutting I will bulk. 1 year is a decent timeframe for a decent body ?


don't think of it as bulking, just train with the intention of building muscle tissue this in its self will help burn more fat


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> sounds reasonable





Pscarb said:


> don't think of it as bulking, just train with the intention of building muscle tissue this in its self will help burn more fat


Thank you for the precious advices guys


----------

